# Pearl Ex Powdered Pigments



## Bobostro61 (Apr 6, 2013)

I ordered the 32 color sampler kit of Pearl Ex pigments from Amazon yesterday.  The jars only have 3 grams in them.  That doesn't seem like a whole heck of a lot.  How far does three grams go in terms of say adding color to 2 oz. of PR?

I've also seen on some videos where people have pretty large jars of the white (silver?) pearl powder that is added to give blanks that pearl look.  Where can you get those large jars?


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 6, 2013)

If you want larger amounts start looking at coastalscents. 1oz of powder is between $4-$6 and will last many blanks. 3g might be enough for 1 blank.


----------



## RMayoIII (Apr 6, 2013)

The little jars you have actually go pretty far. It all depends on just how solid you want the color to be. A for the large jars, I believe you can get them off the jaquard (sp) site. That is the company that makes pearl ex. I was lucky enough to score a few 1lb jars off ebay a while back for very short money.:biggrin: You could try that too.


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 6, 2013)

Use the end of a popcicle stick to add our powder...about a fingernail's worth and you're good. Coastal scents is a heck of a lot powder for the money, but doesn't have the "Pow" that Pearl ex has. I get the same color pearl ex and CS and mix them together.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 6, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> If you want larger amounts start looking at coastalscents. 1oz of powder is between $4-$6 and will last many blanks. 3g might be enough for 1 blank.



Is it the Mica Pigments that I should be looking at?


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 10, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want larger amounts start looking at coastalscents. 1oz of powder is between $4-$6 and will last many blanks. 3g might be enough for 1 blank.
> ...


 
Yup...that's the one!


----------

